# 2 die in home build in 2010 with working smoke detectors



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2012)

Link to source

http://nfpa.typepad.com/firesprinklerinitiative/2012/03/multiple-fire-death-in-a-two-family-home-built-in-2010-with-working-smoke-alarms.html


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2012)

I have read an article, which eludes me now, which stated that the smoke detectors in homes will not wake up children between certain ages.  I guess if the parents get up and can't get to the children quick enough it would be a sad outcome.  I'll look for that article.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2012)

Here it is--*Click Here*


----------



## TheCommish (Mar 14, 2012)

I posted the article because it is often argued the smoke detectors are enough and fire sprinklers are unneed because of the smoke detection, in this case and even with a rapid response of the FD the outcome was not good.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 15, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> I posted the article because it is often argued the smoke detectors are enough and fire sprinklers are unneed because of the smoke detection, in this case and even with a rapid response of the FD the outcome was not good.


  That is a straw-man.  What is argued is that smoke detectors provide a reasonable level of life safety.

  And that  fire sprinklers in single family dwellings do not increase life safety sufficiently to justify requiring them.

  If you want to take the "every life" position, outlaw firearms in the home (suicide by firearm causes 3x the deaths of dwelling fires) and stairs (falls cause 5x the deaths of dwelling fires), first.

  Then come talk to me.


----------



## steveray (Mar 15, 2012)

And outlaw furnishings....and open floor plans!


----------



## incognito (Mar 16, 2012)

Same old rhetoric from the sprinkler cartel. It has nothing to do with saving lives. It is all about the money, always has been, always will be. The slimeballs use the fire death of anyone and everyone to push their greedy, self-serving agenda.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 16, 2012)

incognito said:
			
		

> Same old rhetoric from the sprinkler cartel. It has nothing to do with saving lives. It is all about the money, always has been, always will be. The slimeballs use the fire death of anyone and everyone to push their greedy, self-serving agenda.


You could say the exact same thing about green codes.


----------

